# S.T.A.L.K.E.R  Mods + Tweaks



## Who (Sep 14, 2007)

STALKER is one of the most atmospheric game i have ever played, when play the game for the first time , you will quickly discover the world is very hostile. many people were disappointed with this game, it had many bugs, FPS drops but still this game is one of the most unique games i have ever played, & one of the few games i have finished 

 Anyway Stalker has a large mod community but its split into two groups Russian & english , while there are some people who are in both of this communities but still they both are very diffrent from each other until now...

 The first thing before is do is download the latest patch 1.0004 , be sure to download this patch as it increases the performance by 15% - 30%

 *stalker.filefront.com/news/STALKER_10004_Patches_Released;34976


 Float32 1.078 b 
 The shader mod is one of the must have mods of stalker it makes stalker look good , also makes stalker perform better & best of all it works with ever other mods out there.

*www.thefloatingpoint.org/main/request.php?19



*AMK MOD*

 This mod is father of all mods, this mod has been created by Russian community , it now being translated in to English by some professional translators , This mod beats ever other mods out there.It's kind of the holy grail of Stalker mods at this time - they managed to pull off a whole bunch of things that seem to be considered impossible or extremely difficult in the English-speaking mod community. Very, *very* impressive stuff.


here are some videos for this awesome mod, i will add the download link when it will be released.

 Videos:-
 *www.youtube.com/watch?v=6D6LJgRRt8c
 *www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlCrHJTPh8I
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-9_JJ9BkcY






Basix GFX-MV v.2.0

 This one of the biggest mod in stalker community & my favourite.


MOD FEATURES:


BASIX SPAWN MOD: Completely rebuilt spawn files to force compatibility with GSC patch 1.0004. The mod features a rare combination in the same spawn file of:
- monsters that GSC excluded from their final cut of the game; and 
- drivable vehicles (over 30 drivable vehicles throughout the game; you can use handgun while driving)


WEAPONS EXPANSION MOD: This mod features 17 new base weapon models (not counting multiple "uniques" ). Play, say, three differently looking Abakans in the same game (no need to manually switch textures). They also have their own specs and all look different. The mod features:
- 3 different AN-94 Abakan visuals in addition to "uniques" (a "unique" is a derivate from the base weapon model that shares its visual appearance with the base)
- 3 AKS-74Us visuals in addition to uniques (Ghost's AKS-74U only at the 1st trader)
- 3 Groza OC-14s visuals in addition to uniques
- 3 AK-74 visuals in addition to uniques
- 2 Dragunov SVD visuals in addition to uniques
- 2 Dragunov SVU visuals
- 2 TOZ-34 visuals
- 2 VSS Vintorez visuals
- 3 ZM LR-300 visuals in addition to uniques
- 3 HK G36 visuals
- 2 Val visuals in addition to uniques


ADD-ONS TEXTURE AUTO-SWITCH MOD: Now your weapons attachments (silencers, scopes, nade launchers) automatically match the texture/color of the assault rifle you are using at the moment. This works in two possible ways: (1) say, you have several scopes in your inventory attached to several differently textured weapons -- the scopes will auto-match the texture of the weapon they are attached to, and (2) you have, say, only one scope in your inventory that fits several differently textured weapons in your inventory -- the only scope in your inventory will in this case auto-match the texture of each weapon once you activate the weapon and attach the scope to it. This feature is automatic and you don’t have to do anything ... just attach add-ons as usual. 


NPC WEAPONS REBALANCING MOD: NPCs in most maps have better or different weapons (say, many NPCs in Cordon will have TOZ-34s, or military at the train bridge will have some Abakans, etc).


ENVIRONMENTAL GFX MOD: This has to do with reprocessed game graphics. I started with some 1,400 graphics and (to keep it to a reasonable download size) eventually reduced it to about 960. In a way, this is a very similar concept to the exceptionally excellent save's Nuclear Snow mod, except that instead of monochromatics used to obscure and give a certain mood to the game I did the opposite and pulled the "bleached/washed out" colors out and let them stand on their own in creating a sense of messy, deteriorated yet richly colorful environment. Weight/size of the reprocessed graphics is same as before so no extra processing power needed. Topped it with the excellent sky textures from STALKER Skies by Cambragol.


HARD MOD: This mod has been created for those who prefer a higher difficulty level of gameplay (if you prefer an easier gameplay check the Start Switch Mod below or try some other mods. Difficulty features:
- start: at the start you’ll need to find firearms on your own. You go to Wolf and he hands you a knife only -- TIP: there is a handgun in the trailer near that injured guy
- restoring health and food: eating helps your hunger but it does not heal bullet wounds
- restoring health and bandages: bandages stop bleeding but do not heal
- restoring health and medical kits: medkits (except the anti-rad) are slightly less effective. If you are just about to die use 2
- NPCs: inside buildings, they are harder to spot if they are stationary since they kinda blend with this modified environment
- conditions: foggy conditions are more frequent. Fog can present a significant obstacle. It's set at approximately 50 yards/meters visibility. Cloudy, rainy, foggy nights are not the best time to engage in new adventures. During the day is better and at least you can see silhouettes in the distance. If you accepted quests, sometimes you’ll have to go out no matter what conditions are since there is a very short time set on quests
- prices of weapons: very high prices ... when buying. Selling them to traders will get you next to nothing  . Ammo prices 50% higher with the usual sell to traders percentage. TIP: selling ammo and artifacts (instead of weapons) to traders could turn out to be more profitable for you
- carrying weight: back to the game default of 50 with the max of 75 -- be more selective and create your stashes at different points in the game/maps
- dominance weapons: these specially tweaked weapons (such as AN-94 Zonemaster, Groza OC-14 Specialist Edition, Fang's AKS-74U, etc.) are not available at traders. They are not even given to you (as in other Basix mods for 1.0003). You'll have to make some choices along the way -- for example, you can attack the Freedom Base and kill Lukash in order to get the "Zonemaster", because he has it. And even when you get your hands on that gun it's not certain in what condition the gun is. TIPS: AN-94 "Zonemaster" is carried by Lukash (Freedom commander); Groza OC-14 Specialist is carried by Gen. Voronin (Duty commander) and sometimes also by Petrenko (Duty trader); Fang's AKS-74U is carried by Bes (at the Garbage), and the usual AKS-74U Tactical is with Fox and maybe one at Seriy); Strelok's SVD is somewhere in the Red Forest area, etc. Some of these weapons (notably, Zonemaster, Groza SE) could also be found in secret stashes (when the gameplay conditions are met and, of course, if you are in the business of searching stashes)
- quests time limits: if you are counting on collecting some rewards for accomplished quests and tasks, you better be moving quickly (or try using vehicles). 12 hours!

Yep, it seems everything's going against you, STALKER. If you are screaming inside: "This is a way too hard ...  ", then read below:


START SWITCH MOD: This is in case that this mod is too hard for you, but you still want to play it. I modified 4 spawn files to make this mod capable of 3 alternative beginnings (besides the default) that will give you significantly better chances at the start (you'll have to start a new game if you switch since it's only in the beginning of the game that the change is possible). No matter which start you select the rest of the game is same. The default setting is the hardest setting to start with:

Default Start Setting:
1. at the spawn time you receive: binoculars, torch, simple anomaly detector, standard Novice Jacket and you receive your knife from Wolf -- you need to find weapons on your own and a quality higher protection suit is a bit of the problem to find (apparently that Bandit’s Jacket near the bridge is also damaged)

How to switch:

Alternative Start 1:
1. go to: gamedata folder
2. rename the folder "spawns" to "spawns-default"
3. rename the folder "spawns-alt-1-stalker" to "spawns"
4. this will give you:
binoculars, torch, simple anomaly detector, standard Stalker Suit, Fang’s AKS-74U with ammo, and Fort with ammo; you’ll receive your knife from Wolf
5. start a new game

Alternative Start 2:
1. go to: gamedata folder
2. rename the folder "spawns" to "spawns-default"
3. rename the folder "spawns-alt-2-hunter" to "spawns"
4. this will give you:
binoculars, torch, simple anomaly detector, Hunter’s Suit, TOZ-34 with ammo, and Fort with ammo; you’ll receive your knife from Wolf
5. start a new game

Alternative Start 3 (the easiest start):
1. go to: gamedata folder
2. rename the folder "spawns" to "spawns-default"
3. rename the folder "spawns-alt-3-easy" to "spawns"
4. this will give you:
binoculars, torch, simple anomaly detector, Hunter’s Suit, Groza OC-14 Specialist Edition with ammo, and Beretta with ammo; you’ll receive your knife from Wolf
5. start a new game

Obviously, this switch makes the mod play easier at least in the beginning and most likely will have some influence on the rest of your game. The rest of the mod is unchanged.


TAKE WEAPONS INSIDE MOD ( “kill 'em all but 3”): a silly lil mod that lets you take your weapons inside the “no weapons” areas. In a practical sense that’s mostly Bar … so if Snitch is really getting on your nerves one day you may just snap and decide that he’s too annoying to live … lol. If you decide to use it, use it when your relationship with Duty is already messed up and you don’t have much to lose by “clearing” annoyances in the Bar. IMPORTANT: DO NOT KILL Sidorovich, Sakharov, and Barkeep! Sidorovich (the first trader), Barkeep, and Sakharov (Yantar Mobile Lab) are protected and important NPCs (and only these 3). They are the relaying points for the game story and if they are killed the game will either immediately crash or if you edit their immunities it will crash at the point their input is required by the story. Everybody else tho is a fair game. Good hunting, STALKER!


SKINFLINT MOD: you can sell unlimited amounts to the Freedom Base Trader (GSC default limit was set at 5,000 RU)


OTHER FEATURES: all weapons and armor are non-degradable. All weapons, armor, etc. skins made either by myself or are game defaults except as credited below. Integrates some of my previous mods and weapons/armor skins (Strelok's SVD, Fang's AKS-74Us, Ghost's AKS-74U) in a slightly adjusted form.


*files.filefront.com/Basix GFX MV 2zip/;8463267;/fileinfo.html


S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Free Play Story mod

 this one of the best mods i have ever seen.

What's this?

This is the original Stalker - Shadow of Chernobyl game with some minor addons. 
First of all, the story is open ended, because we added a lot of level changers, 
so you can go back from Stancia to Pripyat and sell your goods, and do what you 
like. We added a lot of cars too, and the cut out monsters. We included a 
blowout mod and a co-op function. I think thats all for now.

Important!!! If you enter the last portal the zone will disappear, so you can't 
continue your game. I think it's the most realistic way... how could you continue the
game if the zone disappears? 


Features:
- New main menu theme
- Clean weather at Pripyat, Stancia1 and Stancia2
- You can go in the Stadium at Pripyat in the main gate
- Some level changers were moved, so you can explore the levels a bit more
(Bar, Rostok, Pripyat)
- No blowout at Stancia1, so you can explore the level a bit more
- No radiation and dead-zone at Stancia2, so you can explore the level from the 
ground
- We added a lot of monsters and artefacts at Stancia2, so be prepared for a big 
fight (it will be real hard)
- You can go back from Stancia2 to Monolith's Warlab, and Sarcophagus
- From Sarcophagus, you can go back to Stancia1
- From Stancia1 you can go back to Pripyat!
- There was a secret monolith base at Radar level, check the PDA for a level 
changer. From there you can go to X10, its an alternative route!
- Added a lot of cut out monsters to every level
- Added a lot of vehicles to almost every level (the Tractor is red, and you 
will also get the old forgotten Moskvich!)
- Added co-op function, so you can hire npcs, and give them commands!
- You can carry the explosive barrels, and other obejcts
- New sound effects at Sarcofag (we used Neitrino's stuff, and added some extra)
- BTR windows can be opened with "L" button
- You can join the dolg faction (and also the freedomers but for that we don't need 
a mod, because it was possible in the vanilla game too)


*rapidshare.com/files/45744883/S.T.A.L.K.E.R._-_Free_Play_NoCoop_Edition_by_dez0wave.zip.html

Co-op ver:-*rapidshare.com/files/45750026/S.T.A.L.K.E.R._-_Free_Play_Story_mod_by_dez0wave.zip.html


 There are many other mods out there for stalker , be sure to check out *stalker.filefront.com/ for more mods.


 Tweaks



> Greetings! This is my first post on this forum, and I would like to discuss S.T.A.L.K.E.R. tweaks. I have spent a great deal of time trying to find the optimal graphical configuration for S.T.A.L.K.E.R., tweaking the user.ltx file located in the C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\STALKER-SHOC directory, and applying various startup parameters to the game's shortcut options. I have posted complete documentation of all of my contemporary tweaks in this Guru3D thread, with my experiment documentation beginning on page #17, post #410. Note that there is some pretty important information regarding Float32 v1.7088b on page #34, posts #848, #849 and #850.
> 
> This is my contemporary tweaks documentation:
> 
> ...




 Anyway i hope this helps some of new players of stalker i will add new big mods as i find them.


----------



## entrana (Sep 15, 2007)

nice compilation^_^


----------



## Faun (Sep 15, 2007)

nice work 

nice thumbnails 
Image: *img77.imageshack.us/img77/9899/c1ju9.th.jpg
Image: *img77.imageshack.us/img77/6208/c2hz1.th.jpg
Image: *img77.imageshack.us/img77/2865/c3bq5.th.jpg
Image: *img162.imageshack.us/img162/8351/p1yl9.th.jpg
Image: *img69.imageshack.us/img69/4723/p2qp6.th.jpg
Image: *img45.imageshack.us/img45/557/p3eq0.th.jpg

... And here's some more recent Cordon shots:

Image: *img169.imageshack.us/img169/8...8428qn9.th.jpg
Image: *img169.imageshack.us/img169/3...4154rt5.th.jpg
Image: *img404.imageshack.us/img404/2...7147ng2.th.jpg
Image: *img169.imageshack.us/img169/5...4873zw4.th.jpg
Image: *img371.imageshack.us/img371/9...0925pv4.th.jpg
Image: *img169.imageshack.us/img169/3...9353tl2.th.jpg
Image: *img404.imageshack.us/img404/2...0817fp8.th.jpg
Image: *img371.imageshack.us/img371/9...1063xa1.th.jpg
Image: *img404.imageshack.us/img404/8...1486xi8.th.jpg
Image: *img404.imageshack.us/img404/7961/10is3.th.jpg



u could've provided full res links


----------



## Who (Sep 15, 2007)

new screenshots;

Have a nice day.


----------



## Faun (Sep 16, 2007)

good hunting stalker


----------



## entrana (Sep 16, 2007)

nice another stalker fan, any idea when clear sky is coming out


----------



## Faun (Sep 16, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> nice another stalker fan, any idea when clear sky is coming out



not before 2007

am waiting for this game desperately


----------



## entrana (Sep 16, 2007)

i can see that from ur avatar... im waiting for rootbeer. wonder when will rootbeer come to india


----------



## baccilus (Jun 8, 2008)

I know I am digging up a really old thread. I am planning to install stalker and want to play it with all these mods. But since these were posted a long time ago most of the links have expired. Current version is 1.0006 so most of these patches won't work I guess. And most of the above links are dead too. I can't find what I need bu googling.
I need an update of the first post(which I think is great).

Anybody?

OK. Can any one at least help me find a cumulative stalker patch till version 1.0004. Rest all are available on net but earlier ones I couldn't find.

OK, I figured it out.
Just in case someone wants to try it-->
1) Install cumulative patch (This is a torrent link which also has some crack and stuff. I am sorry but this is all I could find). Patch till 1.0005 for single player and till 1.0006 if you play MP too.
2) Install the Lost oblivion 2.0 mod
3) Play

All above are easily available through internet


----------



## Stalker (Jun 9, 2008)

*stalker.filefront.com/


----------

